# 2022 USACi Finals, March 25 - 27 2023, Lawton OK



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

2022 USACi Finals

March 25 - 27 2023

Comanche Fairgrounds
920 SW Sheridan Rd, Lawton, OK 73505



https://facebook.com/events/s/2022-season-37th-usaci-finals-/1081646629361188/



Points CutOff will be December 31, 2022

PRE REGISTRATION CUT OFF March 1st AT MIDNIGHT AFTER THAT YOU MUST REGISTER AT FINALS

LOOKING FOR SPONSORS NOW
Please go to usaciworldwide.org or email [email protected]
*___*

*INITAL RUNS WILL ALL BE DONE SATURDAY*
***SUNDAY IS FOR RE-RUNS AND WORLD RECORDS 

The Pre Registration site will be up Jan 1st www.USACiWW.org
Get Pre-Registration to SAVE MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SQ will be judged by Richie Crum & Tim Goudy this year!
Pre Registration cut off is March 1st and price will go up to $175 per class. After March 1st you will need to register at Finals at office. There will also be a 3X Event at Finals you can register at the Finals office as well. Gate fee is $5 per day for spectators


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

I’ll be there. No minimum points required to compete. I’ll be in Bowling Green, KY the weekend before this event. 2023 is going to be a lot of fun!

Looks like I’ll be in the Rookie 1SQ+ Division


----------

